# Shower screen



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone know if the Rancilio Silvia or Quickmill Silvano shower screen fit the Gaggia Classic?

In shop now and they only have these two?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know if those will fit, but happy donkey and espresso services sell shower screens for the classic. Although when you're buying something for less than a fiver it's annoying to pay the same for postage (I presume you're wanting to add this to an order for other stuff )


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

There are a few bits I'm after but happy donkey looks a bit limited for some of the bits, but good for others.

Mignon grinder is so good price though.

Cheers


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Rancilio shower plate is 57mm dia. with a lip, which fits over the shower holder.

The Gaggia shower plate is 55m dia. and fits inside the holder.

In theory they are not interchangeable, but the Rancilio shower may just fit over the Gaggia holder (!?)


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

espressotechno said:


> The Rancilio shower plate is 57mm dia. with a lip, which fits over the shower holder.
> 
> The Gaggia shower plate is 55m dia. and fits inside the holder.
> 
> In theory they are not interchangeable, but the Rancilio shower may just fit over the Gaggia holder (!?)


Thanks. I'll go for the Gaggia one, and will order it online.

I just thought that if I could get one whilst I was in the shop it would save me ordering online. Unfortunately they don't stock Gaggia parts.

thanks again.

Chris


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PS Order a group seal as well - you'll need one sooner or later !


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok thanks. Will do.


----------

